# beetle seats?



## VRtits (Jun 23, 2006)

Might be a bothersome question, but here goes.....will any mkIV seats fit directly into a new beetle? Just bought the wifey one and I want to get rid of the tan cloths....thanks...and sorry about the newbie question... I am just not used to new beetles whatsoever....thanks


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: beetle seats? (VRtits)*

MKIV fronts will bolt-up perfectly, the rears won't. I heard a few years ago said that Audi TT and NBr rear seats were interchangeable but I never saw pictures of it actually done.


_Modified by SomeMacGuy at 6:58 PM 1-28-2008_


----------



## VRtits (Jun 23, 2006)

boooooooo......


----------



## goosler (Feb 11, 2002)

*Re: (VRtits)*

do all mk4 seats tilt & "flip" up/forward like the beetle seats do?


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (goosler)*

Only 2-door Golf / GTI seats flip forward.


----------



## goosler (Feb 11, 2002)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*

yeah, i know that....but beetle seats also tlt forward when they flip like Jeep wrangler seats....wondering if the gti seats do that as well?


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (goosler)*

Yeah, GTI seats = NB seats.


----------



## Yurko (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: beetle seats? (SomeMacGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SomeMacGuy* »_MKIV fronts will bolt-up perfectly, the rears won't. I heard a few years ago said that Audi TT and NB seats were interchangeable but I never saw pictures of it actually done.

I've seen a number of threads that say they are not. I guess it is doable with minimal work with the brackets, but they are not a direct swap.
You may have to do a little work with the airbag wiring as they used different plugs prior to 2001 or something (someone correct me please), but it's doable.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: beetle seats? (Yurko)*

Well you're wrong. NB's use MK4 seat brackets.


----------



## mmmmarquez (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: beetle seats? (SomeMacGuy)*

well here are mine























i hope this helps


----------



## Yurko (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: beetle seats? (SomeMacGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SomeMacGuy* »_Well you're wrong. NB's use MK4 seat brackets.

Who's wrong, and about what?
If you're talking about TT seats in a MKIV, here's a few threads that disagree:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3121463
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2918799
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1067721
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=180007


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: beetle seats? (Yurko)*

Oh, I meant TT rear seats in a Beetle, I worded it weird I guess. Fixed.


----------



## B5variant (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: beetle seats? (SomeMacGuy)*

MK4 seats fit fine. You can use the 4door seats but you loose the ability to let people go in the back.
I have GTI leathers from an 03 in mine (w/ the diff side bolsters) and turbo s rears in the back. fit perfect, better seats than stocks forsure http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Yurko (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: beetle seats? (SomeMacGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SomeMacGuy* »_Oh, I meant TT rear seats in a Beetle, I worded it weird I guess. Fixed.









cool. no worries.








I was not aware that the GTI back seats fit in the NB. So that means MKIV R32 front and rear will fit a NB?


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: beetle seats? (Yurko)*

Only the fronts will fit. The rear NB seats are much narrower than other MK4 seats.


----------



## mmmmarquez (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: beetle seats? (Yurko)*

the rear BOTTOM section will fit not the upper section you will have to have the fabric removed and put on the NB uper section.asa this is what i had to do http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

